# Überspielen von VHS auf DVD



## Graugeyst (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

beim Aufzeichnen von VHS Videos auf meinem Rechner  bzw. DVD kämpfe ich z.Zt. mit einem mir unverständlichen Tonproblem.  Der Ton ist immer mit starken Störgeräuschen unterlegt. Die Bildaufzeichnung ist OK !  Was mache ich falsch?    

Nutze WIN TV Go und Aureon Fun 5.1. Der Fehler tritt bei verschiedener Software gleich auf (z.B. Davideo 3.O oder  Power Producer Gold).

Wie kann ich mein Vorhaben am bequemsten umsetzen?

Wäre sehr dankbar für ein paar Anregungen...


----------



## gernegut (10. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Du hast nicht zufällig eine DV-Cam mit einem analogen Eingang?

Servus


----------

